# Infusoria



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm going to try and breed some tetras but before I put any adults in the breeding setup, I wanted to see if I could create an Infusoria culture. I have tried several versions of various internet recipes, but I don't think it has been successful. I am thinking my aquarium water is just not very rich in protists. I don't think I even getting a seed culture. Any suggestions?

Where can one get a starter culture of Infusoria or specifically paramecium?

Thanks
Hammer


----------

